# Any good herping good spots in dfw that aren't illegal to go to?



## Bananamanstrikesback (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone got any spots filled with bugs and snakes I can Czech out I live in fort worth bordering Keller-legal spots we live in Texas don't want to trespass everyone has a gun here-


----------



## DubiaW (Sep 3, 2017)

In Texas you really just need to know the landowner. Just start talking to people and tell them what you are collecting and they will probably be happy to have you "remove the creepy crawlies" from their land. It works even better if you know how to handle rattlesnakes. Offer to remove their rattlesnakes or put up a flyer and charge people to remove rattlesnakes from their property. I usually charge $50 a house call and $25 a snake. Unfortunately in Texas, the private Property-No trespassing State, you are going to have to find somewhere to release those snakes too. Another option is just to hike the highway easements and the easements on that are on some, but not all, rivers and beaches. Try power line access road easements or gas pipeline maintenance easements if there are any in the area. Better option is to move to Arizona or New Mexico where they have this strange and alien concept of public land. We are socialists here by Texas metric.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 10, 2017)

DubiaW said:


> In Texas you really just need to know the landowner. Just start talking to people and tell them what you are collecting and they will probably be happy to have you "remove the creepy crawlies" from their land. It works even better if you know how to handle rattlesnakes. Offer to remove their rattlesnakes or put up a flyer and charge people to remove rattlesnakes from their property. I usually charge $50 a house call and $25 a snake. Unfortunately in Texas, the private Property-No trespassing State, you are going to have to find somewhere to release those snakes too. Another option is just to hike the highway easements and the easements on that are on some, but not all, rivers and beaches. Try power line access road easements or gas pipeline maintenance easements if there are any in the area. Better option is to move to Arizona or New Mexico where they have this strange and alien concept of public land. We are socialists here by Texas metric.


It's absolute insanity down in Webb county. Only one public park in the county that's not completely in town...no other public land and it's one of the biggest counties.


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 10, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> It's absolute insanity down in Webb county. Only one public park in the county that's not completely in town...no other public land and it's one of the biggest counties.


That's the bad part of living in Texas, so may good species and nowhere to see them in the wild.

Move to AZ where all land is public land unless it is posted.


----------



## pannaking22 (Oct 11, 2017)

DubiaW said:


> That's the bad part of living in Texas, so may good species and nowhere to see them in the wild.
> 
> Move to AZ where all land is public land unless it is posted.


I'm hoping to transfer up the border a ways in a couple years, so fingers crossed for that!


----------



## DubiaW (Oct 11, 2017)

pannaking22 said:


> I'm hoping to transfer up the border a ways in a couple years, so fingers crossed for that!


Let me know. We'll go herping.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

